
Silicon Valley would be wise to follow China’s lead – Financial Times - rbanffy
https://www.ft.com/content/42daca9e-facc-11e7-9bfc-052cbba03425
======
DeonPenny
Chinese devs seem to hit there breaking points.
[http://www.sixthtone.com/news/1003771/chinese-developers-
pro...](http://www.sixthtone.com/news/1003771/chinese-developers-protest-
overwork-on-github)

